# New Holland Pictures



## Rich Decker (Aug 28, 2006)

I got home late last night after a fun weekend. New Holland is my favorite contest and one I seem to score well in. 

 I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes after the contest and congratulate Chris for getting his boxes in on time. Next contest you cook you should go out and visit the other teams, they are a wealth of information on how to cook comps. Competition cooking is different then back yard cooking, you have to be organized, efficient and disciplined. It's not that hard , experience helps.

Brian, it was fun to spend a little time with you, the late night walk with the Clonesickle was what cooking is all about for me. Congratulations on a big finish in a big contest. I've never cooked a comp by myself and have nothing buy the up most respect for those who do and to get two calls and a top ten finish is something to be very  proud of. I hope we can cook the same comp's in the future. It was the highlight of my weekend when you and the pigs came over to my site and we could tip the bottle one more time, those moments mean the most to me and my team.

Here are the pictures I m emailing to my niece to put on the site. There are a few of Stella and my new cherry pile but you get the drift. 

I have three big catering jobs before Oinktoberfest but it's a contest I'm looking forward to. I'm looking forward to meeting more folks from this board.


http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=0


----------



## Finney (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice pics Rich.  Thanks.
And congrats again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Rich as usual your turn in's look first class!!  Great job!  

BTW, was that smoked Spam in pic #21??


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes after the contest and congratulate Chris for getting his boxes in on time. Next contest you cook you should go out and visit the other teams, they are a wealth of information on how to cook comps. Competition cooking is different then back yard cooking, you have to be organized, efficient and disciplined. It's not that hard , experience helps.



Thanks and Ill try to do that more next time. I talk to a few on friday after set up. Next time Ill try and do a more next time. Next time I would also like to find somebody who has some expearence around the pit. Dont get me wrong my team is great but I would like to find someone who can watch the pit while I get an hour or two of sleep. 

Chris


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats to you Rich.  Great pics.  STAY UP NORTH!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 28, 2006)

Enjoyed the pics Rich. My guess is that #21 pic was smoked spam cut lego style.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Rich as usual your turn in's look first class!!  Great job!
> 
> BTW, was that smoked Spam in pic #21??



That was a maple sage sausage. I ground it too  fine and it was still to moist so it seeped through the cooker grates. I thought the marks looked cool so we used it. The sausage is pretty good and we've walked with it at every contest that had sausage this year.  I usually make sausage in the winter but ran out so last week I was scrambling to get some made for NH.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 28, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Next time I would also like to find somebody who has some expearence around the pit. Dont get me wrong my team is great but I would like to find someone who can watch the pit while I get an hour or two of sleep.
> 
> Chris



Jeff and I both got around 4 hours of sleep. We use a basket and have the fire control down pretty good so it's easy. When we got up the pit dropped from *250 down to *235. It was a easy night to cook with no wind blowing in through dampers and warm temperatures, that new cherry also wasn't as dry as some of my other wood.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3qkqc892]Rich as usual your turn in's look first class!!  Great job!
> 
> BTW, was that smoked Spam in pic #21??



That was a maple sage sausage. I ground it too  fine and it was still to moist so it seeped through the cooker grates. *I thought the marks looked cool so we used it. *The sausage is pretty good and we've walked with it at every contest that had sausage this year.  I usually make sausage in the winter but ran out so last week I was scrambling to get some made for NH.[/quote:3qkqc892]

They did look cool!!  Pretty neat!!


----------



## oompappy (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations on the RGC finish Rich!!! Pics look great, thanks.
See you at Oinktoberfest!


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 28, 2006)

Great Pics Rich and a great finish too.  New Holland looks like a great time.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------

